# Awesome Daisy - Rest in Peace



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

My awesome, AWESOME Great Pyrenees, Daisy has malignant, terminal, untreatable cancer. The vet we both love will escort her on her journey to the beyond tomorrow morning. I will be there with her as she passes.

Daisy was dedicated to her job, and never shirked her duty, even with the cancer growing. This past summer, before the growth became apparent, she whelped 9 beautiful pups, and fortunately, I retained two of them.

Daisy was an important part of my livestock guardian team, and she will be terribly missed.

Rest in Peace, Daisy.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

My sympathies...

I lost my female Anatolian a few weeks back, evidently to a poisoned rat. 

I miss her so much.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry sweetie.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. thank goodness you have two of her pups though! That must soften the blow somewhat. I know you will miss her terribly.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Daisy.


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this.
We went thru the same thing about a month ago.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I am sorry about Daisy. 
Our Bella had a malilgnant spiral tumor that grew out of nowhere. Give the other parts of the team something a little extra....they will me mourning, too.

((hugs))

HF


----------

